# What do you think?



## lylekelley3 (Jun 3, 2007)

OK! here is a question that most track operators would like to ask, but some are afraid too!


Let's keep it professional, and civil. If you see someone else has already posted your answer, then just let it go, or expand on the idea.

What would you like to see at race events, that you think would make your day more enjoyable? as a racer or as a spectator!


lylekelley3


----------



## ScottH (Nov 24, 2005)

Free tires, air-conditioned pits, perfect weather and no wrecks.

Well you asked...

Seriously, running a race is one of the most PITA things someone can volunteer for.

I would say make a schedule for the day and stick with it.

But I think the biggest thing that holds up the day is we take too much time to get out to marshall. We all want to get back to the pits, check out the car and bench race. I think if we all go right out to the track it will allow for a smoother day. If everyone is cooperating, it makes it that much wasier to be granted "grace" if it is needed.

Honest ranking of drivers if you are going to stack the heats. If possible single car qualifying but this takes a TON OF TIME.


----------



## Al Spina Fan (Oct 29, 2004)

"I would say make a schedule for the day and stick with it."

Exactly!

I have run many events and the biggest thing is letting the racers know when to be ready. Figure out how long it will take to run a round and tell the racers what time each round will start BEFORE the heats start. telling the recers that "we'll take a 20 minute break after the last heat is not the way to do it. If the races start at 12:00 and there are 10 (4 minute heats) you can run round 2 @ 1:00 reshuffle and run round 3 @ 2:30 and the Mains @ 4:00.


----------



## TBRC1 (Jul 28, 2006)

Me I'de like to see daily race schedules stretched a bit there are days wher it's all work and no fun. Specially for those runnning 2 classes and or helping a new racer. That and always having 3 heats and a main is nice to.


----------



## swtour (Oct 8, 2001)

...I can tell you, I have a couple different types of racers that attend my SWTour Series events...

I have the "I'm here, and want to make a FULL Day of Racing" and we have the "Let's get this done...so I can go do something else" guys too.

The first group, likes a laid back program...lots of little extras to tweak and tune their hotrods between rounds... The other wants to know EXACTLY to the second when their race will be on the track...wants NO breaks, wants the event to be over in 4 hours.

Myself, for me to put on and direct an average event I have to
a) Load my vehicle the day before the event (which means one less day of car prep for my sons car)

b) Get up at 3 a.m. the morning of the race

c) Get on the road for a 2 to 3 hour drive to what ever location I'm putting the event at.

d) Arrive at track location around 6 a.m.

e) Set up and do any required track prep, scoring system/computer setup, run power boxes and distribution boxes, etc. and have facility ready for practice by around 8 - 8:30 a.m.

f) Start taking signups around 8:30 am, until about 9:30 - 9:45, set up heats, verify drivers in multi classes are not back to back when ever possible...resetup heats as needed...post races.

g) Hold driver's meeting around 10:30 - 10:45

h) Start the racing as close to 11:00 a.m. as possible (heats and mains usually take close to 6 - 6 1/2 hours), 

i) Tear everything back down and load up after the race, making sure the facility is in as clean of shape as when we got there... (usually 6:30 - 7:00 pm now)

j) Grab a quick fast food dinner - a couple redbulls and hit the road for the...longer ride home, because the L.A. freeways are busier on a Saturday Night..than they are at 4-5 a.m.)

k) 11:00 p.m., usually roll into the home driveway - come in, get online and do a quick raceday recap on our message board...and WIDE AWAKE til 3 a.m. cause I'm HIGH on REDBULL..LOL 

l) Sleep til NOON Sunday after raceday - spend time getting the results ready to post on website (Sometimes this has to wait an extra week) ...spend about an hour or two updating web site, uploading results and race story...and if I had time to take them...PHOTOS.

With the average round of qualifying is 1 1/2 hours, usually go rounds one and two with little or no break between rounds...and take a 15 to 30 minute break after round 2 depending on how far behind we are...

After 3rd round - take an additional 15-30 minute break so guys have the opportunity to check out and test anything they broke during the day...and freshen up for the mains...this gives enough time to set up the mains usually.

The thing I'd like to do differently is to actually be able to work in about a 40 minute LUNCH break in the middle of the day - so I could take 1/2 hour to relax myself...and have the opportunity to chit chat w/ my racers a little more...but that usually really drags the program on...

So, if all goes well...3 round @ 1 1/2 plus the breaks should be close to 5 hours, plus the mains....which are usually about 1/2 as long as the quals, but guys in multi classes need a little extra time so we take 4 or 5 minutes between each main vs. the 2 minutes during the day... We also run ALL OVAL CLASSES at 5 minutes.

www.southwesttour.com


----------



## IndyRC_Racer (Oct 11, 2004)

Something that I would like to see is specific things that I (as a racer) can do to help the program move along. I would be willing to volunteer to help, but to be honest I want something out of helping. I don't want a free entry, but maybe knock a few bucks off my fee. Maybe if I help out xx hours or xx events that I earn a free entry or ?? I realize most race directors/tracks aren't making a great deal off of entry fees. However, I don't have to do anything, pay full entry fee, and clean up and go home. 

I guess the bottom line for me is that most tracks/race directors/facilities don't always appreciate the volunteers that they get, so I stopped going out of my way to volunteer.


----------



## swtour (Oct 8, 2001)

Indy,

I admit, I have at times not properly recognized guys who were helping me. I didn't do it on purpose, but I get so involved with the things I have to deal with on a race day, sometimes other people did things from helping clean the track, volunteer marshalling, and more..and it simply went unnoticed.

SHAKYDAVE WERNER is one of those guys that for a long time he'd be there marshalling extra races, or have a broom in his hand sweeping the track in the morning...but he did it quietly, and I over looked it for quite some time.

Now, I really try to pay attention when guys are doing little things to help out, I still don't get to see the guys who are spending a lot of time helping other racers...but I do get to see the guys who are helping with little things on or around the track.


----------



## lylekelley3 (Jun 3, 2007)

*So far so good!*

Wow, lots of good posts!

So far, it sounds some responders would like to see an extended schedule for races. But lets see what others think!!


lylekelley3


----------



## Echeconnee (Nov 14, 1998)

Well more time is nice but you try to put on an event other than the Snowbirds and the Daytona race in FL that lasts more than one day you may not get anyone to show up.


----------



## mr_meat68 (Jan 30, 2005)

IndyRC_Racer said:


> Something that I would like to see is specific things that I (as a racer) can do to help the program move along. I would be willing to volunteer to help, but to be honest I want something out of helping. I don't want a free entry, but maybe knock a few bucks off my fee. Maybe if I help out xx hours or xx events that I earn a free entry or ?? I realize most race directors/tracks aren't making a great deal off of entry fees. However, I don't have to do anything, pay full entry fee, and clean up and go home.
> 
> I guess the bottom line for me is that most tracks/race directors/facilities don't always appreciate the volunteers that they get, so I stopped going out of my way to volunteer.


boy do i know where you're coming from and feel the same way.


----------



## IndyRC_Racer (Oct 11, 2004)

SWTour, I should add that when I've run at temporary tracks (gym/parking lot/velo) that the race directors always have appreciated help. It is the more permanent tracks such as an indoor offroad track that I've noticed that volunteers don't seem to get as much thanks.


----------



## Promatchracer (Sep 28, 2001)

I run a temp track also and at the start of the season I was getting a lot of help and I appreciatted it alot but when we moved to a different spot but we are still a temp track but now I have to go and get the carpet and pipes which are 5 miles away in an old school bus and load them in the back off my truck and bring them back to the track spot 
Than I have to sweep the gym floor unload the carpet which is 2 rolls of 12x80 and than unload the pipe 
Lay it out and tape down put the pipes together and than go and get tables and set up the computer and scoring system 

My last big race I had I wasn't able to get my car set up and practice like like I had at races before and it cost me I ran 3 laps slower than I did teh week before and didn't change anything but gearing and I shouldn't have done that without trying it 
but I din't have the time to do it and run the races within a timley manner 
I did have soem help throwout the day so I could race 3 times and I told the guys (John Sparks and Mark C) thanks and that I appreciatted it 

I do admitt that I don't tell my local racers thanks enough when they help but I think it is becuase when I first started racing I wouold always see what I could do to help out at any track I would go to just becuase I knew it would make the day better 

This next season I don't think I will run the track as club do to the fact that at tehh end of the year I cleaned up and got the track and put it back 99% by myself and picking up 2 rolls of carpet 80' long is heavy enough when you have 2 ppl doing it but having just myself and trying to put it in the back of a school bus is a real pita But I love racing and enjoy it so I will continue to run races but I think I will have to budget in for some help that I can always count on 

Well enough for the rant but for me as a race director I would like to see more racers helping out just becuase they want to and than the directors will start being able to do more I know I would have time ot do more for the racers 

But I would love to here more on what racers would like


----------



## erock1331 (Apr 1, 2002)

Major things:
Ample outlets in the pits to plug stuff in.
Good electrical system so the breakers arent blowing all the time

Minor things that make it more enjoyable:
1) Play some music in the background. Just makes for a more lively atmosphere
2) As races are ran announce lap times every so often so people know what they are turning. Sometimes during a run I would change my line to see if it was making a difference. If the race director yells out times its easier to see if the line is helping or hurting.
3) Run races on time. No reason a club race should take all night. 2 or 3 min max between heats
4) Lower the amount of classes. The reason crowds tend to die down is because of lack of competition. Running 10 classes with 4 cars each is no fun.
Have a beginners class for the newbies. Run stock or 13/5, 19T or 4300 and a Mod class. 4 classes max. I think the ORL series does it right. Stock and 19T and roll with it.


----------



## BadSign (Sep 26, 2001)

I race at two different tracks in my area. One runs a very loose, relaxed schedule with 2 heats. The other is organized, efficient, and gives 3 heats. Same entry fee for both tracks.

I actually spend more time per raceday at the first track. I enjoy spending all day at either one, but in the end I want my money's worth. A tighter schedule with an extra heat wins every time.


----------



## mr_meat68 (Jan 30, 2005)

i'll definetly agree. if i'm going racing, thats my entire day. if i have something else to do that day i'll just stay home, rushing around makes for a HORRIBLE day. 3 heats followed by the mains is the way to go.


----------

